# Friday Brunch: Golden Tulip - Al Barsha



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anybody done Friday Brunch at the Golden Tulip in Al Barsha?

they also have an evening bruch 120 for all you can drink from 6pm to 10pm and all you can eat from the BBQ, sounds good to me, but do they get a crowd? is there a good atmosphere? etc?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Which restaurant??

The Golden Tulip is far from a five star hotel but their Indian restaurant (I forget the name) has fantastic food. I have been to the bar there, the bizarely decorated Locker Room, a few times and the food is OK, but order a curry and the Indian place will make it. 

They have a few other restaurants and a very odd looking night club.

The atmosphere is usually OK, but varies depending on numbers. It is getting better known as the is pretty cheap.

Hope that helps a little.

-


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Which restaurant??
> 
> The Golden Tulip is far from a five star hotel but their Indian restaurant (I forget the name) has fantastic food. I have been to the bar there, the bizarely decorated Locker Room, a few times and the food is OK, but order a curry and the Indian place will make it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elphaba,

was going to try it cause they do an evening bruch 6pm to 10pm and its a 5 min walk to my friends place(soon to be mine,) so its just convenience, not a big fan of brunches, by my mate is going back to Spain on monday so has to be done, lots of beer to be drank and then indulge in the all you can eat BBQ..


.
Thanks for the info


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hey Mayotom, I'd be interested in knowing how it goes as this is very close to my place... so if you make it please share your insights?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> hey Mayotom, I'd be interested in knowing how it goes as this is very close to my place... so if you make it please share your insights?


No problem, will get online after the recovery period

or you could join us??? 6pm maniana


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> No problem, will get online after the recovery period
> 
> or you could join us??? 6pm maniana


I am still a brunch virgin, so may come down if that is ok?

Andy Capp you up for that, you can crash in the maids room at my place (no maid in there sorry) if you want, you could borrow macca24's maids uniform....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> I am still a brunch virgin, so may come down if that is ok?
> 
> Andy Capp you up for that, you can crash in the maids room at my place (no maid in there sorry) if you want, you could borrow macca24's maids uniform....


sounds good, the more the merrier, I will pm my number...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

awwe I can't make it tomorrow as I already have plans unfortunately but if you guys like it and decide to go back maybe we can plan to go again as a group? that would be fantastic and we could open the invitation to the forum since a few people are "looking to make friends" you see.. hehe

enjoy maniana!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> I am still a brunch virgin, so may come down if that is ok?
> 
> Andy Capp you up for that, you can crash in the maids room at my place (no maid in there sorry) if you want, you could borrow macca24's maids uniform....


She looks so much better in it than I do....

Can't see me being there tomorrow night matey - I'm washing my hair....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> She looks so much better in it than I do....
> 
> Can't see me being there tomorrow night matey - I'm washing my hair....


you.....hair........?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok, me rugs going to the launderette....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Ok, me rugs going to the launderette....




you may also be busy with your move over the 38th parallel


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is that what bur Dubai's called these days? yeah, i can see where you're coming from, it's full of aliens....


----------



## Kerry13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Have you tried Nelson's in Tecom (media rotana hotel)
For 145 aed, not bad... food is ok... if you're from the UK prob won't moan, all english grub.
But more importantly is the drinks... fosters, tiger, absolute vodka, whisky etc 
you basically order the drinks from the waiters first, then go up to the bar and order, as they are very slow in coming..
but atmosphere is good, venue is good and dj and music after!!!


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Has anybody done Friday Brunch at the Golden Tulip in Al Barsha?
> 
> they also have an evening bruch 120 for all you can drink from 6pm to 10pm and all you can eat from the BBQ, sounds good to me, but do they get a crowd? is there a good atmosphere? etc?


Just had an email from a friend quote 'it will be full of pond life but I'm sure you'll have a good time!' not a problem for me....Elphaba puts it so nicely in comparison though hey "The Golden Tulip is far from a five star hotel'

Hopefully see you tomorrow let me know if plans change

Lee


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Just had an email from a friend quote 'it will be full of pond life but I'm sure you'll have a good time!' not a problem for me....Elphaba puts it so nicely in comparison though hey "The Golden Tulip is far from a five star hotel'
> 
> Hopefully see you tomorrow let me know if plans change
> 
> Lee



sure we can go in take a look, if it doesn't look good then there's always nelsons,

but I've been there to watch football once and the atmosphere was good, so we'll wait and see.

and best thing it that its evening, so not wasting the whole day.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Still got a hangover, was a good night, the Jager bombs were a killer, will do it again though


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad you all enjoyed yourselves - not heard from Lee today, at least next time I'll know where it is.....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Still got a hangover, was a good night, the Jager bombs were a killer, will do it again though


good times, would recommend it to anyone who isn't pretentious, and to those that are you would soon get over it, as long as you found the place...Ali & I left Barasti at 3a.m. he's a good guy, has he gone yet? If he wants to stay I know of a job that could be of interest to him and would be right down his street....been playing cricket since 9.30 this morning, was bl00dy hot out there...the Strongbow in Fibbers after was much cooler though!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> good times, would recommend it to anyone who isn't pretentious, and to those that are you would soon get over it, as long as you found the place...Ali & I left Barasti at 3a.m. he's a good guy, has he gone yet? If he wants to stay I know of a job that could be of interest to him and would be right down his street....been playing cricket since 9.30 this morning, was bl00dy hot out there...the Strongbow in Fibbers after was much cooler though!!



He flies tomorrow night, I'll get him to give you a call...


----------

